# Frage zu MVC, Swing, Gui



## jnewbie (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

folgendes ist mir nicht ganz klar:

Wie baue ich eine kleine Applikation nach dem MVC-Konzept, welche Swing benutzt und verschiedene Komponenten in das JFrame einfügt/löscht/verändert etc.?

Beispiel:

Habe eine Java Applikation mit einem JFrame (meine BasisGui-Klasse), eine GuiController-Klasse und eine GuiElement-Klasse.

Die Controller-Klasse ruft nun die BasisGui-Klasse auf und es wird so das Fenster erstellt. Nun soll in diesem Fenster zum Beispiel ein Button erstellt werden. Natürlich aus der GuiController-Klasse heraus. Dieser Button ist aber z.B. in der Gui-Element-Klasse beschrieben. Wie mache ich das nun, dass das ganze in mein JFrame kommt? Oder hab ich da ein grundsätzlichen Denkfehler drin?

Wäre super, wenn mit jemand hilft!

jnewbie


----------



## jnewbie (20. Mai 2005)

Mein code ist unter http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=106504 zu finden.


----------



## Campino (20. Mai 2005)

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;
public class ElementBasisGui extends JComponent{

   public ElementBasisGui() {
      super();
      
      JButton taste;
      taste = new JButton("1");
      taste.setVisible(true);
      this.add(taste); //<<<<------------------------<<<<<<<<-----------------
   }

}
```


----------



## jnewbie (20. Mai 2005)

Campino hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> this.add(taste);
> ```



Danke, haut jetzt mit validate() hin!


----------

